

Architecture of The Internet Archive [2008] - chuhnk
http://www.cs.huji.ac.il/~kirk/IAArchitecture.pdf

======
jacquesm
This is too old to be very useful. Here is another old link about their
infrastructure:

<http://archive.org/web/hardware.php>

Since then they've gone through several iterations of improvements on their
infrastructure, drives have gotten _much_ larger and the object they're trying
to archive has grown enormously as well.

Funding drive thread from a short while ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4901148>

An update on their current infrastructure might get a lot of eyeballs in time
for their 31st of Dec. deadline with respect to the 3:1 matching.

~~~
chuhnk
I thought there architecture was pretty interesting for 2008 and the amount of
data trying to be indexed/stored. It has some pretty traditional concepts that
seem to work well along with a few cool tweeks like udp broadcast for object
discovery.

